# How much for training sessions



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I just did a behavioral test on barkbusters.com. My dogs got a D! I'm thinking of getting them professionally trained. How much was it and what did you get out of it? Also, how often did you go? I was thinking of having them come to the house. I wonder what the price difference is. Thanks


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I spent $99 on a training class at Petsmart.. The only good thing I got out of that class was the free 40 lb bag of dog food <_< It was once a week for 8 weeks. I really was so disappointed in it. What really irks me is that Tuffy never used to bark before this class.. now I can't get him to stop barking. He was a pretty well behaved dog before but now he's been a pain lately. So in a nutshell, don't take your dogs to Petsmart for training.







Oh and just to tell you how little that class helped, Tuffy got a C on that behavior test :wacko: I think getting a trainer to come to you is a great idea because they'll be able to learn one on one instead of in a class full of other dogs.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah, I don't mind paying good money for well behaved dogs! LOL The training has to work! It didnt seem like petsmart had good pet training class. They just look like they're playing around. They can play with me for free!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Sep 21 2004, 10:01 PM
> *They can play with me for free!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=9689*


[/QUOTE]

LOL! :lol: I feel the same way and that is just so true!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

In Des Moines, IA there 4 places that I know of, besides PetSmart and PetCo, offer training classes. The prices range from $75 - $100 for 6-8 week classes. I did a puppy kindergarten class at the local Animal Rescue League. I was very happy with it. Lexi learned sit, down, stand, leave it, drop it, and started to learn heel. Right now I am taking a Puppy Gym class at another place. They are teaching her how to use agility equipment. It is all set up at puppy level. She loves it. Next spring I am going to start on actual obdenience classes. 

Ask around in your city and you can find out what is offered there. Also ask other dog owners. I talked to one lady in my building and she said she had heard some bad things about one of the training companies.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i'm doing uncle matty training--its $1200 per dog now(i got a deal because i had spoken to uncle matty six months ago, so it was $995 per dog), i get 9 sessions and since i have the 3 dogs, it lasts 2 hrs. i get it every 2 weeks. so far so good.







this sunday we're going to the dog fair. i'll write it in my thread how it goes. and then in a couple of weeks we're going to a mall that allows dogs---we're going to go into Macys and Bloomingdales :wacko:


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I think if it were a few hundred, I can get my bf to agree to get them trained. But if it's in the 1000's, he'll definitely won't argue with me. It's a definite no. But the thing with me is I don't think I am ever gonna live w/o a dog in my house anymore. And like I said, if I have the means to, I definitely want more! But I want GOOD pets. I have family who don't mind babysitting Noriko b/c she's smaller and alot easier to take care of. But Cloud is so highstrung and he's like 9.6 lbs. No one wants to take care of him and I don't want them in a crate 24/7 at a boarding place. Such dilemna. WHY CANT I BE RICH!?!?!?!?!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i had to save 3 months worth of paychecks to pay for the training. lol. and that was before my raise.







mathew margolis made a good point though---he teaches as though they were service dogs...no treats!! its really awesome. and we still use positive training. the video tapes help a lot. www.unclematty.com. if you want to save even more money.


----------

